# LA PAZ | Projects & Construction



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

*la paz, capital of bolivia*










is the seat of government of Bolivia, as well as the departmental capital of the La Paz Department, and the second largest city in the country (in population) after Santa Cruz de la Sierra.

sumary of projects 


Torres Del Poeta | 10fl | 19fl | 31fl | 33fl | U/C

The project will have four towers, a commercial area and parking for a thousand vehicles.










The investment amounts to U.S. $ 35 million, will have four towers, a commercial area and parking.

The NGO Fe y Alegría and Grentidem Group SA (GSA) Bolivia, teamed up to build the mega.

The project will be developed on an area of ​​11,300 square meters.

PROJECT DETAILS

*TOWER A*
It will have 10 floors of offices, open plan designed, will be close to Maple Avenue.

*TOWER B*
It will have 19 floors, designed for plants with larger area, accessible from Maple Avenue, the parking and the mall will be located at the center of the complex.

*TORRE C (north)*
Add 31 floors (23 levels tower + 8 parking levels) for a residential use, will be located on the side of the Avenue of the Poet.

*TORRE D (south)*
Add 33 floors (25 floors tower + 8 parking levels) for a residential use, will be located on the side of the Avenue of the Poet.

These last two towers will have 240 apartments.

*MALL*
Shops, supermarket, shops, a gym and an arcade.

*PARKING*
Accessible from Maple Avenue and Avenue of the Poet, capacity for 1000 vehicles spread over 8 floors.

The project will begin construction in January 2013 and will culminate in 2016.


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

Sapphire Tower | 23 fl | U/C




























This tower was built in the Ballivian Av between 9 and 10 Calacoto, in what is Cars & Style. The tower already is marketing, responsible for this are those of VIP Real Estate, you see it has very good design and will have very good materials and acabdos. Someone commented on the project forum La Paz that had bought the best materials in the universal exhibition in Shanghai, and apparently so was in the VIP page show these materials.

web


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

Great center Mario Mercado Vaca Guzman | 31fl | U/C


















The tallest building in La Paz that Bolivar and Investment Management Corporation (Baisa) built on 17th Street will have 144 Obrajes housing departments, two mezzanine office, a floor of shops, a supermarket and 200 parking spaces on five levels.

Under the protectorate called "build your dreams", the Liberator Bolivar condominium will have 31 floors, which will function room, garden, soccer field with synthetic turf, gym, two racquetball courts and children room.

The company that manages the club Bolivar intended football institution to benefit from the dividends to be achieved with the infrastructure.

Baisa took charge of the Academy in 2008, which committed to invest approximately $ 26 million on the team, plus ifraestructuras that will benefit the club.

Baisa projects
Bolivar will have a new stadium in Tembladerani to nearly 25,000 viewers and will begin construction in the middle of next year. It calclula that construction will take about two years.

Regarding reconstruction Tembladerani Stadium, the Bolivian entrepreneur, who lives in the United States, said the budget of the work alzanza approximately ten million dollars.

web


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

Tower Emma Maria | 22fl 

The photos are in the projects forum La Paz, I thought I would trerlas here, with the model we can see how well you see the tower will be the highest of Miraflores and also the best designed.










Status: In Construction
Investor: N.D.
Construction: N.D.
Cost: D.E.
Conclusion: N.D.
Location: Avenida Busch, Miraflores, Central Zone

link


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Green Tower
*Floors: *41
*Height: *+150m (+492ft)
*Function*: office
*Status:* T/O
site




































Updates:















AVCP


LaPaz Urbanismo said:


> Fotos de hoy, desde la fachada posterior...
> 
> En persona, se ve realmente alta. 🤪
> 
> ...


----------



## LaPaz Urbanismo (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice project in La Paz. It will be the highest tower in Bolivia.


----------

